# مولد لانتاج الطاقة الكهربائية من طاقة الرياح



## رامز علي (22 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
نحن شابين من ألمانيا استطعنا تطوير مولد لانتاج الطاقة الكهربائية من طاقة الرياح , مميزات المولد 
Own innovative development
more field lines on the winding
16 pole synchronous generator
optimized sine curve
High-performance neodymium magnets
more power
3 times the cooling system
lightest in the generator rotor
marine air-stable high-performance ball bearings SKF
very quiet operation
Aerodynamic fiberglass high-carbon wing
Weight of 10 - 70 kg depending on the type
by slightly more favorable weight mast.
better value for money through better technology
corrosion-resistant anodized coating
-high-precision parts
high quality
2 years warranty
Desktop
timeless fine design
Mobile due to less weight and easy to install.
Disseminated used in many fields
private household, residential, business, indoor lighting,
RVs, camping,
Allotments, military operations, ships, or on expeditions, etc.
GSM towers can be supplied with free energy


Specifications: Generator 
• Very high energy yield
• Mobile with less weight and easy to install
• Corrosion resistant and saltwater resistant anodised coating
• High-precision parts
• Type S1
• Frequency 50 Hz
• Permanent magnet synchronous generator, brushless and maintenance free.
• 3-phase AC voltage at the AC generator output.
• External operating temperatures from -40 to + 60 °
• Temperature at 5 kW and about 60 °
• Maximum Allowable generator temperature 160 °
• High efficiency through special neodymium magnets on the stator.
• Heavy-duty ball bearing SKF
• Mechanical Yaw
• Specially designed, lightweight aluminum housing with cooling fins
• Insulation class F
• Brass carbon holder and copper-containing carbon brushes for power transmission
• No-load voltage of 0 - 500 volts AC
• Einspeisebeginn at about 80 rpm at 60 volts
• Power at about 450 rpm, 5000 watts at 10 m / s
• Minimum operating voltage to 50 volts AC
• Max operating voltage to 450 volts AC
• No-load voltage of 50 volts AC at 80 min rpm.
• No-load voltage Max 500 Volts AC at 450 rpm.
• amp 0.1 min at start at 80 rpm
• Amps 83 Amps at 60 volts nominal
• cooling fan, air circulation and cooling fins on the housing

III. Specifications 500 Watt
Rated power 500 watts
Rated wind speed 10 m / s
Cut-3 m / s
Deceleration 12 m / s
Rotor diameter 1.60 m
Sheet number 3
Blade material: carbon / polyester
Wing speed 50-600 rpm
Generator Permanent magnet 3-phase
Neodymium magnets 12 Pole
Nominal voltage 24 V DC
Speed control rotor blade position
Power control by control
Main brake generator short-circuit
Total mass 10 kg

IV Technical Data 1500 Watts
Power Rating 1500 Watts
Rated wind speed 10 m / s
Cut-3 m / s
Deceleration 12 m / s
Rotor diameter 2.60 m
Sheet number 3
Blade material: carbon / polyester
Wing speed 50-500 rpm
Generator Permanent magnet 3-phase
Neodymium magnets 16 Pole
Nominal voltage 48 V DC
Speed control rotor blade position
Power control by control
Main brake generator short-circuit
Total mass 30 kg

V. Technical Data 5000 Watt
Rated power 5000 Watt
Rated wind speed 10 m / s
Cut-3 m / s
Deceleration 12 m / s
Rotor diameter 4.20 m
Sheet number 3
Blade material: carbon / polyester
Wing speed 50-450 rpm
Generator Permanent magnet 3-phase
Neodymium magnets 16 Pole
Nominal voltage 48 V DC
Speed control rotor blade position
Power control by control
Main brake generator short-circuit
70 kg in total mass​VII. Comparison with the recent world market leaders 
Manufacturer: Southwest Windpower, Arizona, USA, world leader - more than 100,000 Air X Wind generators in the past 10 years, sold worldwide.

Compare products . Air X Marin / USA

Weight: 5.5 kg
Number of blades: 3
Initial velocity: 3 m / sec.
Cut-out: 12 m / sec.
Power at 12 m / sec. 400 watts
Generator type: synchronous
Gear: No

Our generator

Weight: 9 kg
Number of blades: 3
Initial velocity: 3 m / sec.
Cut-out: No
Power at 12 m / sec. 500 watts at 9 m / s
Generator type: synchronous

Transmission: yes 1: 2 Translation

This comparison shows exist.what huge difference in performance between the two Wind generators ​​
رغبتنا ان يتم تصنيع الجهاز في دولة عربية او اسلامية ونبحث عن مستثمرين عرب يريدون الاستثمار في مجال الطاقة البديلة وشكرا



​


----------



## zamalkawi (22 ديسمبر 2010)

رغم أنني غير متخصص، لذا لا أعلم ما هو ال state of the art في هذا المجال، إلا أنه لو صح ما تقول، وكان على نفس مستوى ما تنتجه الشركات المتخصصة، فأنا أشد على أيديكم بشدة وأتمنى لكما النجاح والتوفيق
وبالمناسبة، لي صديق من مصر يفكر في الاستثمار في مجال الطاقة المتجددة (شمس ورياح) يمكنني أن أرشحكم له، فقط أخبرني إن كنت مهتم، وسأرسل لك معلومات الاتصال بي في رسالة خاصة لنناقش الأمر


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (22 ديسمبر 2010)

وعليكم السلام مهندس رامز 
وفقكما الله .. 
كم يسرني أن أرى مهندسين عرب يبرعون في العلم والهندسة .





رامز علي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
> نحن شابين من ألمانيا استطعنا تطوير مولد لانتاج الطاقة الكهربائية من طاقة الرياح , مميزات المولد ​
> رغبتنا ان يتم تصنيع الجهاز في دولة عربية او اسلامية ونبحث عن مستثمرين عرب يريدون الاستثمار في مجال الطاقة البديلة وشكرا​


 
State of the art تعني آخر ما توصل إليه العلم في هذا المجال .. 
وهو إصطلاح يستخدم كثيرا للمكتشفات والإختراعات والتقنيات الحديثة .

أشكر لك مداخلاتك أخ زملكاوي.​ 


zamalkawi قال:


> رغم أنني غير متخصص، لذا لا أعلم ما هو الstate of the art في هذا المجال، إلا أنه لو صح ما تقول، وكان على نفس مستوى ما تنتجه الشركات المتخصصة، فأنا أشد على أيديكم بشدة وأتمنى لكم النداح والتوفيق
> وبالمناسبة، لي صديق من مصر يفكر في الاستثمار في مجال الطاقة المتجددة (شمس ورياح) يمكنني أن أرشحكم له، فقط أخبرني إن كنت مهتم، وسأرسل لك معلومات الاتصال بي في رسالة خاصة لنناقش الأمر


----------



## رامز علي (24 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله , 
شكرا لمشاركتكم جميعا.
بالنسبة للأجهزة لقد قمنا بتصنيع عدد محدود حسب الامكانيات الموجودة , الملفات موجودة , التصامييم جاهزة ,, جاهز للتصنيع ! 
رغبتنا ان يصنع الجهاز في دولة عربية او اسلامية لما يقدمه من حلول عملية و ان تكون انطلاقة مشروعنا من داخل دولة عربية , لتنفيذ المشروع نحتاج لمستثمر عربي عنده رغبة وامكانية للاستثمار في هذا المجال, ستكون مسؤليتنا التصنيع و التسويق الخارجي و مسؤليته رأس المال و الادارة.
أولا تأسيس شركة تضم جميع المساهمين.
توفير رأس المال لتصنيع الأجهزة الثلاثة الأولى
توفير رأس المال للقائمين على المشروع ,, من مسكن و مصاريف و خلافه 
المشاركة بالمعارض المحلية و الاقليمية و الدولية التي تتعلق بالطاقة البديلة لعرض الأجهزة و التعرف على عملاء و شركاء على المستوى الدولي. وشكرا لمقترحاتكم أخوكم رامز علي


----------

